# My head is spinning



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm high from poly urethaning my ground breakers and mache pumpkin. Trying to completely finish off some things that that were 80% finished months ago.
I keep moving on to the next before I 100% finish the last. It's time to play catchup.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Hard to believe your head is spinning...........


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

You could use that spinning head in a groundbreaker prop. Unless you're using it for something else.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

I know just how you feel - I get to the point of almost finishing a project when I get "moved" to start on something else. I'll have to get my butt in gear too to finish what I've started.


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

I have about 5 projects on the go. My husband gets mad when I start a new project, because that means there is more stuff lying around the house...must learn to finish before I start a new project. Sometimes the problem comes from seeing a project someone has done on the forum and I think, "Oh, that would be cool to try".


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

I prefer a wiper motor over polyurethane for head spinning.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

ghost37 said:


> I have about 5 projects on the go. My husband gets mad when I start a new project, because that means there is more stuff lying around the house...must learn to finish before I start a new project. Sometimes the problem comes from seeing a project someone has done on the forum and I think, "Oh, that would be cool to try".


lol...only five. For those of us with A.D.D....I'm not sure if this Halloween thing is good therapy or a curse.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

that is why my mom always "reminds"(nags) me about not breathing in paint fumes.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Phil said:


> I prefer a wiper motor over polyurethane for head spinning.


LOL!....yup. Just a plain old "lol", nothing witty, fancy or poinient. I saw the joke, laughed out loud and just HAD to let you all know that. I don't know why. Oh and I just had an itch on my neck and I scratched it. 
Anyways, I have to go and post something somewhere else now.
Man, I gotta lay off the Urethane too.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I currently have 3 props in progress but working at a great pace.


----------

